# Anyone with 270ex experience? sample images?



## eninja (May 20, 2013)

I have a 6D + 28mm 1.8. I want to improve my ISO when taking shots indoor. 
I am really looking at 270ex II,. I can't find any real review with sample images.

Will this flash improved my ISO settings from 12800 to like 4000 or less?
Is ETTL performance good?

My usual settings are: Av Mode, Auto ISO, 1/60 min shutter speed.

I shoot portrait or people in groups.

Can anyone share sample group shots taken with 270ex II?

ps. please don't suggest higher model first, since I want to know if 270ex will work or not first.
If really I am convinced that 270 ex will not work, then I will find alternative.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 20, 2013)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-270EX-II-Speedlite-Flash-Review.aspx

At the risk of doing exactly what you said not to do, I'd recommend getting the 430EX II for two reasons. First is head zoom - the 270EX II is limited to 28mm and 50mm of coverage. If you end up getting a wider lens, you'll likely be leaving the people on the edges unlit. Second is the AF assist - if it's dark enough to need flash, sometimes even the -3 EV sensitivity of the 6D will need help. The 270's AF assist is simply strobing the main flash tube - personally, I find that very annoying, and my subjects usually do as well (plus, people tend to think when the flash fires, the picture is done - and it if fires during focusing, they may have moved or be doing something unphotogenic when the shot is actually taken). 

The 430EX II gets around both limitations. It's got coverage to 24mm and a built-in diffusion panel for coverage out to a 14mm AoV. The AF assist lamp is a much less obtrusive red grid projected onto the subject(s).


----------



## maiajanus (Jun 27, 2013)

eninja- Did you find a suitable flash?

I am in similar position. 6D+35f2 shooting indoors with toddler/people. I have the 430exii, and get results. I'm looking for a smaller/lighter/everyday flash and was considering the 270, but the AF strob is a deal breaker for me.
smaller,lighter, ttl, bounce capble, non-strobing would be good(actually the 270ex2 would have been perfect... I wonder if I can deal with that strobe)


----------



## eninja (Jun 28, 2013)

I end up getting the 430ex II. 
The reason why I did not take 270ex ii is for off camera, last time I check no applicable wireless trigger for our 6D.
and optical trigger will not be effective for 270ex, be sensor of 270ex is in front, how am I suppose to trigger it outdoor if I get 90ex.

I recently read YN-622c now support 6D. 
Too late now. 
Anyway I am also happy with 430ex ii, but still too big for small occasion,
Wish 270ex can be master.


----------

